# Need a recommendation on gaskets



## cnl390 (Apr 26, 2021)

I am looking for the best gasket to seal my cook chamber.  I would prefer something rather thick.
Thanks


----------



## sandyut (Apr 26, 2021)

Look here Amazon may also have the same brand,  Ive used the lava lock and it worked fine.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2021)

cnl390 said:


> I am looking for the best gasket to seal my cook chamber.  I would prefer something rather thick.
> Thanks


Tadpole tape....


----------



## forktender (Apr 26, 2021)

If you have a plumbing supply house near you these sell 25' rolls of 3/4'' wide wool felt tape for less than $20.








Then I've used this adhesive that Lowe's or Home Depot sells added to the felt even though it has a sticky back it doesn't hold up to heat.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 26, 2021)

I’ve used the lavalock from the linked company on my cabinet. Worked great.


----------



## radioguy (Apr 26, 2021)

Look for nomex tape / gasket.   Amazon. 




__





						BBQ Smoker Gasket Seals - Firebox Door, Cook Chamber Lid  | BBQ Gaskets  | BBQ Gaskets
					

Our gasket kits install easily to create an airtight seal which results in better heat retention than your grill has from the factory. LavaLock, FireBlack, Total Control BBQ, Gasket, seal, adhesive, leak stop, food safe bbq gasket. smoker gasket kit, smoker door seal, nomex, aramid, strip...




					bbqgaskets.com
				



They have a little  of everything. 

RG


----------

